# Hey Girl - Ryan Gosling - Soap Making



## soapsydaisy (Feb 1, 2013)

I thought you could all use a little Ryan Gosling


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

Soapsydaisy ~ I love it!! Can I borrow it to put on my FB page?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats freaking hot. Sizzle. Thank you! xo


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 1, 2013)

I wish I could take credit for it but I saw it on Pinterest.


----------



## Genny (Feb 1, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> I wish I could take credit for it but I saw it on Pinterest.



Oh, well than I'm going to borrow it  

Thanks for sharing it though.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Genny, have you seen the other "Hey Girl" memes? They are hilarious.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2013)

This is GREAT! Love it!
lily


----------



## marghewitt (Feb 2, 2013)

Why THANK YOU I can always use a little Ryan ;-)


----------



## lillybella (Feb 2, 2013)

I just looked up the  "Hey Girl" memes - so funny!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 3, 2013)

Here are some more "Hey Girl" memes about soap


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL I like the 2nd one.  All that soapy technical lingo makes me feel all warm & fuzzy


----------



## Genny (Feb 4, 2013)

I was working on sugar scrubs today so here's one I posted on my FB page:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 4, 2013)

Ryan Gosling should be our board mascot


----------



## Genny (Feb 5, 2013)

Here's one for today


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 5, 2013)

I second that!  We need a "Ryan Gosling of the Day" meme everyday!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 5, 2013)

Maybe we should have Channing Tatum Friday


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 5, 2013)

Oh my gosh, those are so funny.  I think I want to marry him!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 5, 2013)

Should we have a hottie of the day?  If we make Ryan Gosling Wednesday, then it not only sounds good but we get to look at him again tomorrow!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 5, 2013)

What about Matthew McConaughey Monday?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

Matthew McConaughey Monday

Ryan Gosling Wednesday

Channing Tatum Friday


Ideas for Tuesdays and Thursdays Ladies???


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 6, 2013)

*melts*


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 6, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Matthew McConaughey Monday
> 
> Ryan Gosling Wednesday
> 
> ...



I vote Charlie Hunnam or Gerard Butler should be thrown into this mix


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 6, 2013)

Bradley Cooper


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

Gerard Butler and Bradley Cooper. Rawr. We should probably wait for Genny and whoever else to get some ideas in though, yeah? At least we have Ryan tomorrow.  We're a bunch of giddy girls aren't we? LOL.


----------



## Genny (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here's another just for fun. I saw it last night and knew it had to be put up!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 6, 2013)

More Gosling - I made this one


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 6, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> More Gosling - I made this one



That's hot!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 7, 2013)

Who are we doing tomorrow?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 7, 2013)

So many choices. Maybe we should have Matthew McConaughey Monday, Ryan Gosling Wednesday, and Channing Tatum Friday and rotate random hot guys on the other days. What do you all think?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 7, 2013)

How about Clive Owen?


----------



## squigglz (Feb 7, 2013)

oh, Mr. Gosling *swoon*


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 7, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> So many choices. Maybe we should have Matthew McConaughey Monday, Ryan Gosling Wednesday, and Channing Tatum Friday and rotate random hot guys on the other days. What do you all think?



Love it.


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2013)

Here's one for today


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 7, 2013)

genny said:


> here's one for today



genny wins.


----------



## Genny (Feb 7, 2013)

My husband asked me why I have tons of pictures of hot men saved on the computer.  I told him, "It's for soap making."  He just gave me a funny look LOL


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 7, 2013)

Well...you have to get dirty to test all that soap, right? :angel:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 8, 2013)

Here is our Friday picture of Channing Tatum. I bet someone can come up with a better caption than I could. Lets hear them ladies!


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 8, 2013)

I can never keep my thoughts straight (or perhaps they are to straight haha) when im looking at a picture of channing... someone else will have to come up with that caption


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Here is our Friday picture of Channing Tatum. I bet someone can come up with a better caption than I could. Lets hear them ladies!



"Hey girl, I would never lose your soap like that other guy. I value you and your craft. Let's get wet together and test it out."


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

Genny said:


> Here's one for today



Where did you find this picture of David Boreanaz? he's my weakness, drooooollll


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Where did you find this picture of David Boreanaz? he's my weakness, drooooollll



I googled "David Boreanaz in the bathtub" & then added the caption 

I used to have this pic as my wallpaper, but then our computer broke & he was lost forever.  But it's all good, I found him now


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 8, 2013)

"Hey girl, I don't mind that you used my last beer to make your beer soap!"


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

Here's another for Channing Tatum Friday. I made it. Enjoy  <3


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2013)

Ooh, Channing & his buddies can come move soaping supplies around at my place anytime. 

I am confused though, are they going to shower together? LOL


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 8, 2013)

Dang Gennu you know how to ruin a girls buzz.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 9, 2013)

Does anyone like Paul Walker?


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh hells yes how could I forget Paul Walker!


----------



## deb8907 (Feb 10, 2013)

What's not to like????


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 10, 2013)

Who wants to post a picture and caption for Matthew McConaughey Monday?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 11, 2013)

soapsydaisy said:


> Who wants to post a picture and caption for Matthew McConaughey Monday?



Sorry, Norman Reedus wins


----------



## Genny (Feb 11, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Sorry, Norman Reedus wins



I love Norman Reedus!!!!!!!!!  Seriously love him.  If I knew where he lived, I'd be stalking him right now.
I'm seriously pi**ed right now because of The Walking Dead last night.  Where you going, Daryl?!  LOL

This commercial cracks me up every time I see it
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flkVL9NQAFM[/ame]


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 11, 2013)

Have no fear, he will be back, mark my words Genny


----------



## Genny (Feb 11, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Have no fear, he will be back, mark my words Genny



He better be LOL


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 11, 2013)

It's still Matthew McConaughey Monday, and while I don't have a clever caption for this one, it was too good to pass up. Enjoy, ladies.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 11, 2013)

Reality Check - (Sorry Couldn't Resist!)  :razz:


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 12, 2013)

lizflowers42 said:


> Sorry, Norman Reedus wins



Omg my heart just about stopped when i saw that picture lol Ive wanted to marry him since i saw him in the Boondock saints *melts*


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 12, 2013)

TRXFLYER said:


> Reality Check - (Sorry Couldn't Resist!)  :razz:



Um no. You are just a buzz kill too Mmhmm. You know the weightloss is for a movie role right? Please say yes you knew that.


----------



## Trxflyer (Feb 12, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> Um no. You are just a buzz kill too Mmhmm. You know the weightloss is for a movie role right? Please say yes you knew that.



Oh I know, I just couldn't help but be a stinker   He is actually a great actor & I see all his movies.  He also happens to be my wife's FAVORITE piece of hollywood eye candy & she really really liked that photo you posted.  Like I said, couldn't help it 

Hence, from this day forward, I will refrain from any more postings or comments in this thread.  I'll let you ladies have your private space.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

I personally think Josh Hartnet is a good looking man!  I just cannot get this computer to let me copy a pic of him to post in here.


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 12, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I personally think Josh Hartnet is a good looking man!  I just cannot get this computer to let me copy a pic of him to post in here.



here ya go


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 12, 2013)

Yup, now that is what I'm talking about!  Thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu CaliChan!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm excited. Tomorrow is Ryan Gosling Wednesday!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 12, 2013)

Post something good soapsy!  I'm stuck with cell phone Internet, having a statewide outage here!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 13, 2013)

Here is a little Grumpy Cat to hold us over until Gosling Wednesday


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 13, 2013)

Oh no one posted for Ryan Gosling Wednesday. Glad my internet got fixed this morning:


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks Mel. I was going to post a Gosling but ran out of time before work this morning.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 14, 2013)

Not Ryan Gosling but LOL


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 14, 2013)

aaaw, Steve Carrol. <3 Who could forget the 40 year old virgin who had his chest hair torn off for us? We love you, too Steve.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 15, 2013)

Valentine's Day Gosling


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is another Ryan. He is always so thoughtful...


----------



## Shannon_m (Feb 18, 2013)

Because someone mentioned him and I think he's soooooo sexy.. I had to make one =)


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 20, 2013)

For Genny :-D


----------



## CaliChan (Feb 20, 2013)

Shannon_m said:


> Because someone mentioned him and I think he's soooooo sexy.. I had to make one =)



i just want to touch him lol *melts*


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 25, 2013)

Return of the hot man thread!   You know it's Matthew McConaughey Monday y'all!  Her'es the pic, how would YOU caption it?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 25, 2013)

Hey girl, I love of soft my chest feels after using your shave soap.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

That's a good one Liz.  How about, "Do all your friends buy your awesome soap? It'd be a whole lot cooler if they did...."  (Remember Dazed & Confused?


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you Mel! I needed Matthew McConaughey Monday today.


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 26, 2013)

You're so welcome Soapsy!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Feb 26, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> That's a good one Liz.  How about, "Do all your friends buy your awesome soap? It'd be a whole lot cooler if they did...."  (Remember Dazed & Confused?


I'll be honest...I think that was his best movie character!


----------



## soapsydaisy (Feb 27, 2013)

I know it is Gosling Weds. but I could not resist posting Brad Pitt


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

This is an equally desrable substitue. After all, Ryan's never said he would actually make soap with us.


----------



## soapsydaisy (Mar 4, 2013)

Matthew Monday


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 4, 2013)

love him!  <3


----------



## soapsydaisy (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey Mel, do you want to do Gosling Weds?


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 8, 2013)

Here's one for Genny 

Sorry, I have zero computer skills.


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 8, 2013)

Again, my computer skills lack. Great pictures floating on Facebook today!!!


----------



## lizflowers42 (Mar 25, 2013)

This is for the Ryan Gosling fans... http://www.buzzfeed.com/mjs538/15-insanely-sexy-pictures-of-ryan-gosling-pumping-gas


----------



## soapsydaisy (Mar 26, 2013)

Did anyone else hear he is going to take a break from acting?

http://www.heatworld.com/Star-Style...hen-he-takes-a-break-from-acting-sob/#image-1


----------



## misskat22 (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't have a caption for it..but man is he YUMMY!


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 26, 2013)

Ryan who?


----------



## melstan775 (Mar 26, 2013)

I've been slacking on this thread awhile. I'm sure it's far past my turn to post. Here's one for Ryan Gosling Wednesday tomorrow. Sweet dreams ladies!  ;-)


----------



## CaliChan (Jun 15, 2013)

this forum needs to come back lol i miss it


----------

